# Plants for Dry Start Method



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi! Does anyone now if giant hair grass and riccia can be grown emersed? Im dry starting a tank but Im not sure if these two plants needs to be submerged to grow. Thanks!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I would cut the giant hair grass short so it didn't clump and fall over, then let it grow. No reason to put riccia in a dry start. It is actually a floating plant that can grow submerged. If you want it to really proliferate just float it. Then, before you are ready to submerge your tank, remove the riccia from the place it is floating and anchor it down to the stones you plan to use.

I like to take a cheap body wash sponge like this one (only green)








take it apart and use it as netting around the stone. I then use a zip tie on the back side to close the netting up and place on the substrate. It works great.


----------



## littleleeper23 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know that dart frog keepers grow riccia in dense mats on top of coco peat. I am sure it would start on our plant media problem is the whole preference to float. 

That mesh idea is a neat idea though

Lee


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks all! Im going try both! Im excited to start on this tank!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

just remember the riccia will not root, so if you are putting it in there DSM style have it tied down to something.


----------

